# Pictures of my Central Americans in their new home.



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Here are some pictures of my cichlids in their new home. I moved most of them over to the 300 last week. I also have some new fish in the tank from Ken at The Fish Farm.

The dovii and the cutteri are still in the 210.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

That tank is large and in charge!! I'm totally jealous. Looks like you could use some rocks/driftwood and such!

:thumb:


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks, Malaysian driftwood should be shipping to me tomorrow. Once the water goes down around here I will go rock hunting. The clay pots are only temporary.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

awesome tank dude!!!


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Just took a few quick pictures while I was doing a water change. Poor quality but they are something to look at at least.


----------



## mainganio (Jul 20, 2008)

can you put a list up of all the fish you have in your tank. thanks :thumb:


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

mainganio said:


> can you put a list up of all the fish you have in your tank. thanks :thumb:


I reckon I can do that. :dancing:

300 gallon stock list:

Amphilophus labiatus (F0) - 6" (Rapps)
Black Belt (F1) - 11" (Rapps)
Silver Dollars (5 so far) - pretty good size (lfs)
Vieja bifasciatus (F1) - 8" (Rapps)
Archocentrus Centrachus (wild) - 5" (Rapps)
Hypsophrys nicaraguensis - 5" demon (LFS)
zonatum Male - 8" (Davis)
amarillo F1 Male - 8" (Davis)
citranellum Lago Nicaragua F1 Male - 5" (Davis)
labiatus F1 - 4" (Davis)
pearsi - 4" (Davis)
trimac - 4" (Davis) - RIP 
hartweigi - 3" (Davis)

210 gallon tank:

Cryptoheros Cutteri (F0) - 4" female (Rapps)
Cryptoheros Cutteri (F1) - (4) juvenile, 2 male, 2 female (Davis)
2 female dovii - 2" and 3" (Davis)
2, male dovii - 4" and 4.5" (Davis)


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

I was just checking out the tank and noticed quite a few eggs in the pot the red devil is in. The Amarillo is doing it's job and guarding as well. For the past few days the rd and the armarillo have been pretty aggressive, they have even been attacking the black belt. It has been pretty fun to watch. So far no one has been harmed.

Here are a few pictures and a video.

Here is a full tank shot. I have ordered a new monster media reactor so the tank should be crystal clear within the next week or two.










Here are a couple of pictures of the trimac that I just found in the wet/dry.


















Here are some random pictures.


















































Here is a video.


----------



## mainganio (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks lowcel


----------

